# Les Paul Setup - strings buzz at first fret



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have a Les Paul Vintage Mahogany with too much relief (currently around 16/1000 at the 12th fret). When I adjust the truss rod to reduce the relief, I get strings buzzing at the first fret. Put a capo on at the first fret, all is good. It's playable as it is.

My working hypothesis is the nut slots were cut too deep. Any thoughts?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

That would be me first candidate as well. 
There are YT videos on shimming. 

Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

It happens. Get a new nut cut. Don't do the stupid glue baking soda thing.
I remember Gibson cutting the slots so low at the factory that it was a dicey proposition to go to a bigger string gauge for fear of opening up the slot too much that the string would bottom out on the first fret. They don't seem to do that anymore.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I had no intention of doing the glue thing, just wanted to confirm my suspicion. A new nut will be coming soon. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> I had no intention of doing the glue thing, just wanted to confirm my suspicion. A new nut will be coming soon. Thanks for the replies.


I only mention the glue thing because many people think it an acceptable fix. It is not. Always fails eventually.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

No need new nut.
Check nut slot height first, see video.
Slot too deep ; sand top of the nut, use this dust on nut string slot with a small drop of Crazy Glue. 
Put some tape to protect fret board from Crazy Glue.
File string slot to the right height
I do that on few guitars over years with success. It is well know.









Adjusting Nut Slot Guitar | Guitar Craft Academy - Nashville


Guitar Craft Academy instructor David Johnson explains how to properly adjust the depth, width and angles of your guitar's nut slots.




nashville.mi.edu


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Latole said:


> File string slot to the right height


When the cost of one good file is ~$20 (x6), getting a new nut is more cost effective.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

A new nut may need some work too.
You can use olds stings as a files. That is what I use in the beginning of guitars and amp repair before I bought a set of file
A good set of file is usefull all of you life.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Latole said:


> No need new nut.
> Check nut slot height first, see video.
> Slot too deep ; sand top of the nut, use this dust on nut string slot with a small drop of Crazy Glue.
> Put some tape to protect fret board from Crazy Glue.
> ...


Don’t exchange one set of problems for another. Get a new nut cut.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

New nut is to exchange a problem for another and worst ; 
1-remove the old nut without damaging fret bord
2- choose an buy the right nut
3-New nut may need some work with file


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Whenever I bought new nuts (two in my lifetime), I've only flat sanded the bottom to acquire the appropriate height.
For nuts that were too low, a veneer shim always worked.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Latole said:


> New nut is to exchange a problem for another and worst ;
> 1-remove the old nut without damaging fret bord
> 2- choose an buy the right nut
> 3-New nut may need some work with file


Well, you can take it to a guy like me and have it professionally done- with a warranty- for a very reasonable price. Not everything has to be a DIY.

Also, just to address your concerns;
It is very hard to damage the fretboard taking out a nut, if done properly. The finish around the edge of the nut has to be treated with respect though.
You don't have to "choose the right nut" if it's cut from a bone blank. Then it is truly made for your guitar.
Any nut you buy requires filing and fitting- that is just a given. This is also why I don't understand why one would buy a prefab nut when you can have a custom nut for less work and worrying.


----------

